# Info on Brazilian Pepper needed.......



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/FW037


----------



## Dale Hodges (Jul 13, 2007)

Troy, just staring to bud, usually comes in by first of Oct. but last year it was blooming middle of Sept. Bees really love it, excellent winter buildup, some years I make more pepper tree honey than any thing else. If your going into heavy tree area be ready for major flow. Its a beautifull honey...bright yellow....has a mild "tang" to it, some people love it some hate it, it sells as bakery grade. You'll love the bright yellow wax. Can't think of a good way to describe, Melborne is so thick with the stuff just look for the most prominie small tree....large bush, grows all down both sides of 95, very green,very lush. the bloom varies ..... but 3 to 4 weeks is a good average. Look for hundreds of tiny buds on end of limbs.


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

OK, I followed that link and now I have some pictures of the leaves and the flowers.

Now I need to go drive around and find them.......


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I'll have to see if I can find seeds. Peppers are pretty easy to grow here and heat tolerant. Of course, I need to check the link about the specifics, but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## d.asly (Apr 28, 2008)

dragonfly said:


> I'll have to see if I can find seeds.


I would think twice about that... The Brazilian Pepper Tree is aggressively invasive.

I don't know what the rule is in NC or TX, but here in FL the dissemination of the Brazilian Pepper Tree is strictly prohibited, as is the "possession, collection, transportation, cultivation, and importation" thereof. I would doubt it were much different elsewhere.

See, 62C-52.003 (5) and the list it references at 62C-52.011 (1).

Here's a link http://www.dep.state.fl.us/lands/invaspec/2ndlevpgs/perrules.htm


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks d. I'll check into that as well. I wouldn't think it would be invasive here with out winter temps, but I'll see what I can find out.


----------

